# New Motherboard



## Gibson56 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi, recently my acer aspire m5641 motherboard has died. Ive tried everything but it seems i cant bring it back to life. When i called acer tech they told me that i needed a new motherboard, so know i need to buy a new one. Pretty much i want a decent motherboard budget would be 0-200$
Here are the specs http://http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/acer-aspire-m5641-u5520a/4507-3118_7-33234469.html?tag=mncolBtm;rnav


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

To keep everything in your current Acer case, you will need to get a direct replacement.

If you move everything to a standard PC case, then your only limitations will be a MB that supports your current hardware. You would then need a new case, a new motherboard, and I'd also recommend a new power supply. And you would have room for future expansion and upgrades.


----------

